
Wordpress Update Breaks TechCrunch - kirillzubovsky
https://twitter.com/MarcoSuarez/status/1138501200981237761
======
kirillzubovsky
TC was a good sport about the outage. There is no bad publicity -
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/11/wordpress-vip-go-sites-
are...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/11/wordpress-vip-go-sites-are-
experience-outages-yes-ours-included/)

